# 70LE is the price



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just had a phone call from my friend in Maadi who tells me her son was going to protest today, he was stopped and his i.d checked then he was offered 70LE to go on the pro Mubarak side... stones were being sold!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just had a phone call from my friend in Maadi who tells me her son was going to protest today, he was stopped and his i.d checked then he was offered 70LE to go on the pro Mubarak side... stones were being sold!!!


What is 70le in real money?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> What is 70le in real money?


It is a lot more than most Egyptians can earn in one day by honest means


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> What is 70le in real money?




Roughly 7 pound sterling


----------



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

unbelievable... wish that was out on the news


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pickledbrit1 said:


> unbelievable... wish that was out on the news




believe me it will be all over Cairo soon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pickledbrit1 said:


> unbelievable... wish that was out on the news


One Egyptian reporter on Sky news did mention that they were being paid 50le plus a meal. He said once the meal had worn off they would all go home.


----------



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Veronica said:


> One Egyptian reporter on Sky news did mention that they were being paid 50le plus a meal. He said once the meal had worn off they would all go home.



I hope since Sky picked it up it is everywhere soon. When people are hungry and poor its easier to exploit them.

I called our Denver TV station - hope they follow up - We have quite a few Egyptians between Denver and Boulder.

Steve is still in El gouna, Thankfully out of the action for now although he is wishing he had brought more stuff. Who knows when he will get back to his flat.

Stay safe and good luck to all - It was good to hear you are alive!!

Sharonlane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pickledbrit1 said:


> I hope since Sky picked it up it is everywhere soon. When people are hungry and poor its easier to exploit them.
> 
> I called our Denver TV station - hope they follow up - We have quite a few Egyptians between Denver and Boulder.
> 
> ...




That is great.. hope your tv station reports on it... but bribery is nothing new here sad but true


----------

